# John Deere 110 tractor bachoe help needed



## Darren Gibson (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey all, I think I posted my issue in classified. So I’ll delete and add it into here. 

I am helping a family member out with their John Deere 110 tractor frontloader / bachoe 
I have three fault codes 
1)Inching lever potentiometer 
2)forward pedal potentiometer 
3)valve output forward and reverse solenoid valve. 

1&2 I have located on the tractor however I can’t find the sovs for the life of me. Can anyone shed any light please


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Darren!


----------



## Darren Gibson (Oct 6, 2020)

Sorry I mean forward and reverse pedal solenoid valves


----------



## Darren Gibson (Oct 6, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Darren!


Hello and thank you


----------

